# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Du'atë për çdo ditë të Ramazanit

## ArtanMasa

Dita 1

O Allah, në këtë ditë
bëje agjërimin tim si agjërimin e të sinqertëve,
dhe qëndrimin tim në namaz
prej qëndrimit të atyre që falen me bindje,
zgjomë në të nga gjumi i të pavëmendshmit,
e mi shlyej mëkatet, o Zot i botërave,
dhe falmë mua, o Falës i mëkateve.


Dita 2

O Allah, në këtë ditë
afromë kënaqësisë Tënde,
mbamë larg zemërimit dhe dënimit Tënd,
jepma rastin ti recitoj ajetet e Tua,
me mëshirën Tënde, o më i Mëshirshmi i mëshiruesve.


Dita 3

O Allah, në këtë ditë,
dhuromë urti dhe vetëdije,
mbamë larg cektësisë dhe krekosjes,
jepmë pjesë në çdo bekim që zbret,
me bujarinë Tënde, o më Bujari i bujarëve.


Dita 4

O Allah, në këtë ditë
forcomë në zbatimin e urdhrave të Tuaja,
ma lejo shijimin e ëmbëlsisë së dhikrit Tënd,
mundësoma, me mirësinë Tënde,
që të Të falënderoj.
Mbromë, me mbrojtjen dhe mbulesën Tënde,
O më Dalluesi i shikuesve.


Dita 5

O Allah, në këtë ditë
vendosmë me kërkuesit e faljes.
vendosmë mes shërbëtorëve të Tu të drejtë e të bindur,
dhe evlijave të Tu,
me butësinë Tënde, o më i Mëshirshmi i mëshiruesve.


Dita 6

O Allah, në këtë ditë
mos më lër të vetëposhtërohem duke 
Tu mosbindur,
dhe mos më godit me kamzhikun e dënimit Tënd,
mbamë larg shkaqeve të zemërimit Tënd,
me mirësinë dhe fuqinë Tënde,
o dëshira e përfundme e dëshiruesve.


Dita 7

O Allah, në këtë ditë,
ndihmomë me agjërimin dhe namazet e saj,
dhe më mbaj larg nga gabimet dhe mëkatet e saj,
mundësoma të Të kujtoj pareshtur gjatë saj,
me ndihmën Tënde, o Udhëzuesi i atyre që shmangen.


Dita 8

O Allah, në këtë ditë,
më bëj ti mëshiroj jetimët,
ti ushqej [të uriturit],
të përhap selamin
dhe të rri me të mençurit,
o strehues i shpresuesve.


Dita 9

O Allah, në këtë ditë,
jepmë nga mëshira Jote e gjerë,
udhëzomë drejt provave Tuaja ndriçuese,
drejtomë tek kënaqësia Jote gjithëpërfshirëse,
me dashurinë Tënde, o shpresa e dëshiruesve.


Dita 10

O Allah, në këtë ditë, më bëj,
prej atyre që mbështeten tek Ti,
atyre që Ti i quan të suksesshëm
dhe vendosmë me ata që janë të afërt me Ty,
me favorin Tënd, o synimi i kërkuesve.


Dita 11

O Allah, në këtë ditë,
më bëj ta dua mirësinë,
dhe mospëlqej zullumin e mosbindjen,
pengomë nga zemërimi dhe skëterra,
me ndihmën Tënde, o ndihmues i ndihmëkërkuesve.


Dita 12

O Allah, në këtë ditë,
më zbukuro me sinqeritet e ndershmëri,
mbulomë me rrobën e kënaqjes dhe pastërtisë,
më bëj ti përmbahem drejtësisë dhe paanësisë,
e më ruaj nga ajo që druhem,
me mbrojtjen Tënde, o mbrojtës i të frikësuarve.


Dita 13

O Allah, në këtë ditë,
pastromë nga papastërtia e ndytësia,
më bëj durimtar ndaj asaj që është shkruar,
jepmë aftësinë të bëhem i devotshëm,
e të shoqërohem me të mirët,
me ndihmën Tënde, o i dashuri i të skamurve.


Dita 14

O Allah, në këtë ditë,
mos më dëno për rrëshqitjet,
më bëj ti pakësoj gabimet dhe fajet,
mos më bëj shënjestër të fatkeqësive dhe halleve,
me nderin Tënd, o nderi i muslimanëve.


Dita 15

O Allah, në këtë ditë,
dhuromë bindjen e të nënshtruarve 
zgjeroma kraharorin me pendimin e të përulurve,
me sigurimin Tënd, o strehë e të frikësuarve.


Dita 16

O Allah, në këtë ditë,
dhuromë përputhje me të mirën,
mbamë larg ngjitjes me të keqen,
udhëzomë drejt saj - me mëshirën Tënde - në vendqëndrimin e përjetë,
me qenien tënde Zot, o Zoti i gjithë botërave.


Dita 17

O Allah, në këtë ditë,
udhëzomë në vepra të mira,
plotësomi nevojat dhe shpresat,
o Ai që si nevojiten as shpjegime as pyetje,
o Ai që di çmbajnë gjokset e gjithë botës.
bekoje Muhammedin dhe Familjen e tij të Pastërt.


Dita 18

O Allah, në këtë ditë,
më zgjo me bekimet e mëngjeseve të tij,
ndriçoma zemrën me shkëlqimin e rrezeve të tij,
bëma çdo pjesë të trupit ti ndjekë efektet e tij,
me dritën Tënde,
o ndriçues i zemrave të atyre që dinë.


Dita 19

O Allah, në këtë ditë,
shumëfishomi bekimet e saj,
dhe lehtësoma rrugën drejt begative të saj,
mos më privo nga pranimi i veprave të mira në të,
o Udhëzuesi në të vërtetën e qartë.


Dita 20

O Allah, në këtë ditë,
hapmi dyert e xhennetit
dhe mbyllmi dyert e skëterrës,
ndihmomë ta recitoj Kuranin,
o zbritësi i qetësisë
në zemrat e besimtarëve.


Dita 21

O Allah, në këtë ditë,
tregoma rrugën për të fituar kënaqësinë Tënde,
mos e lër Shejtanin të më mposhtë,
bëjë xhennetin vendqëndrim dhe prehje për mua,
o Plotësues i kërkesave të nevojtarëve.


Dita 22

O Allah, në këtë ditë,
hapmi dyert e mirësisë Tënde,
zbritmi bekimet e saj,
ndihmomë drejt shkaktuesve të mëshirës Tënde,
e më jep një vend në rehatitë e Parajsës,
o Përgjigjësi i thirrjes së të pikëlluarit.


Dita 23

O Allah, në këtë ditë,
mi laj mëkatet,
pastromë nga çdo e metë,
hetoma zemrën me devotshmërinë e zemrave,
o Kapërcyesi i të metave të gjynahqarëve.


Dita 24

O Allah, në këtë ditë,
Të lutem për atë që Të kënaq Ty,
dhe kërkoj mbrojtje tek ti nga ajo që Të zemëron,
po Të kërkoj të ma japësh mundësinë që të Të bindem
e jo që të Të mosbindem,
o Bujari ndaj kërkuesve.


Dita 25

O Allah, në këtë ditë,
më bëj me ata që i duan miqtë e Tu,
dhe i urrejnë armiqtë e Tu,
në Sunnetin e Pejgamberit Tënd të fundit,
o Rojtar i zemrave të pejgamberëve.


Dita 26

O Allah, në këtë ditë,
bëmi përpjekjet të denja për vlerësim,
mëkatet të falura, veprat të pranuara,
dhe të metat e fshehura,
o më i miri i dëgjuesve.


Dita 27

O Allah, në këtë ditë,
dhuromi bekimet e Lejlet ul-Kadrit,
ndryshomi punët nga të vështira në të lehta,
pranomi ndjesat,
dhe pakësomi gjynahet e ngarkesat,
o i Mëshirmshmi ndaj shërbëtorëve punëdrejtë.


Dita 28

O Allah, në këtë ditë,
jepmë pjesë në nafile,
nderomë duke mi qarë hallet,
qasmi mjetet për të Tu afruar, nga të gjitha mjetet,
o i patrazueshëm nga kërkesat e përgjëruesve.


Dita 29

O Allah, në këtë ditë,
mbulomë me mëshirën Tënde,
më jep në të sukses dhe mbrojtje,
pastroma zemrën nga errësira e shpifjeve,
o i Mëshirshmi ndaj shërbëtorëve besimtarë.


Dita 30

O Allah, në këtë ditë,
bëmi agjërimet të denja për vlerësim dhe pranim,
sipas asaj që Të kënaq Ty, dhe kënaq Pejgamberin,
ku degët forcohen nga rrënjët,
për hir të prijësit tonë, Muhammedit, dhe familjes së tij të pastër.
el-hamdu lil-Lahi, rabbil alemin.

----------

